# MRS DAWN DANNER



## bipper11 (Jan 16, 2012)

TUBE SOCKS
MY HUSBAND LOVES THESE
STARTING AT CUFF CAST ON 36 STS(FOR MEN) ON SIZE 
8 NEEDLES. KNIT 2 PURL 2 ENDING WITH PURL 2
REPEAT THIS ROW UNTIL DESIRED LENGTH. 15-18 INCHES
FOR MEN THEN KNIT 2 TOGETHER, PURL 2 TOGETHER UNTIL
18 STS REMAIN.CUT YARN LEAVING A 36 INCH STRAND. THREAD A LARGE EYE NEEDLE DRAW YARN THREW REMAING 
STS,TO FORM A RING. DO THIS TWICE. PULL TIGHT SEW THE SEAM OF THE SOCK.IF TO LOOSE AROUND ANKLE USE SMALLER NEEDLE FOR 10-12 ROWS.I USE REGULAR WORSTED YARN.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank You for the pattern. I love the ones that are easy to understand.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmmm, these sound like good boot socks. THANKS


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Dear Dawn, when you post a message, could you not use all caps? They are difficult to read.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern...

I'm reading through and see gthat there is no "heel turning" which is something I've been avoiding.. is that right?



bipper11 said:


> TUBE SOCKS
> MY HUSBAND LOVES THESE
> STARTING AT CUFF CAST ON 36 STS(FOR MEN) ON SIZE
> 8 NEEDLES. KNIT 2 PURL 2 ENDING WITH PURL 2
> ...


----------



## pollypet (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the easy to understand pattern. I have always been intimidated looking at sock patterns. I will try these before learning to use dpn's.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

pollypet said:


> Thanks for the easy to understand pattern. I have always been intimidated looking at sock patterns. I will try these before learning to use dpn's.


These are done on dpn just don't have to worry about the heel flap I think. I think they'd be great to learn how to use dpn for a beginner. Just my thought, I could be wrong though.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I didn't have any problems reading it in all caps. These sound super simple and I am anxious to start my first pair of socks. This might be a good pattern for those just beginning. Thanks!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I make tube socks two at a time using the magic loop method. Tube socks are great for gifts, no need to worry about fitting someone's foot and they wear evenly all the way around, so they tend to last longer than regular socks. I printed this pattern for my daughter who is a beginning knitter, the flat construction will be a good starting place for her.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

I know it is not always possible or convenient, but it is al nice to have a picture along with the pattern. I am a visual learner, when it comes to visualizing how a pattern will knit up. Thanks for the great pattern! I want to try it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

There's no heel because they are tube socks.. I am wondering though what weight yarn you are suggesting.. at only 36 stitches on size US8 needles could you be using worsted weight?? even still I would think those would be snug. but I have not used that weight yarn for socks and I think they would make great warm socks..


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you for the so easy pattern.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> There's no heel because they are tube socks.. I am wondering though what weight yarn you are suggesting.. at only 36 stitches on size US8 needles could you be using worsted weight?? even still I would think those would be snug. but I have not used that weight yarn for socks and I think they would make great warm socks..


The lady did say at the end of the instructions, that she used worsted weight yarn.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I have been wanting to attempt socks, so I feel this pattern might give me a little push in the right direction. How many stitches would you start with for a woman's size?
Thank you again.


----------



## gstjohn2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Lynn B (Jan 4, 2012)

GEEZE


----------



## moellercl (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, Do you have a picture? Thank You!!


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Lynn B said:


> GEEZE


??? did you forget to write anything else?


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, would love to see a picture.


----------



## Lynn B (Jan 4, 2012)

No, but I thought it was pretty picky for someone to complain because someone used all caps.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

wow that looked like a easy pattern and i even understood most of it..lol and iw as gonna give it a go till i found out it was on dpns,, ugh ,, they skeer me ..sighs .. but thank u for shareing anyways


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Lynn B said:


> No, but I thought it was pretty picky for someone to complain because someone used all caps.


I quite agree with you, so silly.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> wow that looked like a easy pattern and i even understood most of it..lol and iw as gonna give it a go till i found out it was on dpns,, ugh ,, they skeer me ..sighs .. but thank u for shareing anyways


Oh dear, I too was hoping it was just two needles, I didnt see where it says dpn's


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

thank you for the pattern I looked every were for one a while ago wanted to knit it for hubbies hand which he can not use because of a stroke will keep this pattern 
ladies you can use two circular needles instead of dpn's much easier


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

bipper11 said:


> TUBE SOCKS
> MY HUSBAND LOVES THESE
> STARTING AT CUFF CAST ON 36 STS(FOR MEN) ON SIZE
> 8 NEEDLES. KNIT 2 PURL 2 ENDING WITH PURL 2
> ...


I do not see anywhere what kind of needles the are if using dpn like some think than why the seam


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> bipper11 said:
> 
> 
> > TUBE SOCKS
> ...


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

original directions do not indicate dp's, as instructions say to sew the seam, you certainly don't need three feet to close the toe
of course if you knit in the round you could do that and not have a seam
perhaps if we read before we replied we wouldn't jump down anyone's throat! 
as for the caps they seemed appropriate for the title, the pattern wasn't done in caps!!!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

It was


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> original directions do not indicate dp's, as instructions say to sew the seam, you certainly don't need three feet to close the toe
> of course if you knit in the round you could do that and not have a seam
> perhaps if we read before we replied we wouldn't jump down anyone's throat!
> as for the caps they seemed appropriate for the title, the pattern wasn't done in caps!!!


I hope you are not referring to me as "jumping down anyone's throat". I did say I presumed it was for use with two needles as opposed to dpns, having read the part of sewing up the seam! I agree with your comment about reading before replying, and yes we should ALL do that.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> original directions do not indicate dp's, as instructions say to sew the seam, you certainly don't need three feet to close the toe
> of course if you knit in the round you could do that and not have a seam
> perhaps if we read before we replied we wouldn't jump down anyone's throat!
> as for the caps they seemed appropriate for the title, the pattern wasn't done in caps!!!


The pattern was typed in Caps, have another look!


----------



## Tmom (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, thats definatly easy to remember


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

who is jumping down any throat I sure wasn't just asking a question


----------



## gstjohn2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Lynn B said:


> No, but I thought it was pretty picky for someone to complain because someone used all caps.


I did not see it as a complaint. To me it seemed to be a polite and friendly request to another person who was nice enough to share a pattern. The caps did not bother me and neither did the request.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> who is jumping down any throat I sure wasn't just asking a question


Jean, it wasnt you.


----------



## naven (Mar 2, 2011)

Been wanting to knit some tube socks. Thanks for the pattern. I like all caps myself !


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Just keep in mind: it is really difficult for most of us to hear a preference and not take it as criticism. We all are sensitive, and people are really nice on this site. I think the intention was good and not meant to be harmful. Maybe not taking it too personally and just float on by! I am so grateful for the generosity of the people here, and their constant helpfulness and creativity and taking the time to listen and make suggestions!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you for the pattern


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

You go girl!


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh I wish we lived closer... I'd walk you through the DPNs - I was afraid of them until the November 2010... now I'm all over it 

Next stop... CABLES!



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> wow that looked like a easy pattern and i even understood most of it..lol and iw as gonna give it a go till i found out it was on dpns,, ugh ,, they skeer me ..sighs .. but thank u for shareing anyways


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Just to add to the confusion and everything going on in this post.
KP rules state: 
- Do not make posts in all capital letters. This includes topic titles.

just pointing out the rules, not criticising or complaining because caps do not bother me either but they do bother some as it is regarded as shouting in computer etiquette.

Thank you for the pattern Dawn, I will very likely be using that as I am not too adept with double points yet.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not sure why some people are so quick to take offense on KP. Most of us don't, but sometimes things get heated fast.

I too thought it was a reasonable request to not post a pattern in all caps. I suppose it could've been sent as a PM to the person who posted the pattern, but can't anyone make the slightest request without it causing a stink? Maybe we can just be thankful there is somewhere like this where so many kind people are more than willing to share not only patterns, but their years of knitting know-how.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

By the way, I have a pattern very similar to this one and it's knit on two needles. I really don't see how this could be a dpn pattern.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

mthrift said:


> Just keep in mind: it is really difficult for most of us to hear a preference and not take it as criticism. We all are sensitive, and people are really nice on this site. I think the intention was good and not meant to be harmful. Maybe not taking it too personally and just float on by! I am so grateful for the generosity of the people here, and their constant helpfulness and creativity and taking the time to listen and make suggestions!


That's the problem with email. You can't hear the tone of the other person's voice. It's the same as when my husband says, "Yes Dear," in fun because he knows it will annoy me. 
I was afraid of double points too but it gets easier. I just started a pattern just like this. I did the first few rows on single points, then switched. I'll sew that little seam closed later.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> mthrift said:
> 
> 
> > Just keep in mind: it is really difficult for most of us to hear a preference and not take it as criticism. We all are sensitive, and people are really nice on this site. I think the intention was good and not meant to be harmful. Maybe not taking it too personally and just float on by! I am so grateful for the generosity of the people here, and their constant helpfulness and creativity and taking the time to listen and make suggestions!
> ...


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

hare said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> > mthrift said:
> ...


It seems that the post I just wrote didnt show up. I was saying that I will pluck up courage one day and try dpns. I also agreed about the fact that emails detract from the tone in a persons voice. I should make allowances for that and apologise if I offended anyone.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

DPN's are actually real easy to do. I learned on my own how to use them. You only need to watch your stitches to be sure they do not twist just like when working with straight needles. Just sit down some time when you are not interrupted by someone and give it a try. They ONLY appear complicated. Do not try something too small around. I would start with maybe 33 stitches on each needle. You will want to put a stitch marker of some kind at the end of your row. When I end with the stitches on one needle, to avoid the laddering (small gap because of needle changing) I take the last 2 or 3 stitches of what I just finished and put on the needle I am going to start working with. This makes it SOO much easier. Those of you are are nervous of trying, just try it. You may find it simpler than it sound. I enjoy using DPN's.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just what I was thinking
I type almost everything incaps as it is easier for me, I recieved a note from the powers to be not to do it. But when someone sincerely is trying to be sharing criticism is notwhat they wanted, and may cause hesitation to share in the future. As I said think before you type, that is all I meant!! I am not a creative person, I can follow directions, and I admire anyone who is able to create and share their baby with us!!!


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

supergirl6116 said:


> I didn't have any problems reading it in all caps. These sound super simple and I am anxious to start my first pair of socks. This might be a good pattern for those just beginning. Thanks!


I didnt have a problem either and I dont ike anyone to rain on someones parade like that.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

hare said:


> RUSTYDANCER66 said:
> 
> 
> > original directions do not indicate dp's, as instructions say to sew the seam, you certainly don't need three feet to close the toe
> ...


Does it REALLY matter who is right in this ?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

No one is "right" in this. This is just a usual human issue we have with friends, spouses, kids and at work. Life. There are no bad intentions or motives stated here. This is just about the "differences" in needs and wants and preferences that we each experience in "relate"-tionships. Inevitable, because we are all unique. This is a patience, tolerance, compassion and maybe even a "forgiveness" issue. We are all in this because we LOVE TO KNIT or do creative work. We share this. Let us not lose sight of the good here and our goal to share.


----------



## bipper11 (Jan 16, 2012)

The tube sock pattern does not call for double point needles. Use #8 US needles


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

bipper11 said:


> The tube sock pattern does not call for double point needles. Use #8 US needles


Thank you bipper11! I have long wanted to gear up enough courage to make a pair of socks for my husband to match one of the many hats I have made for him. I was intimidated by hats and now I love making them, but socks................dpns especially have kept me at bay. With your pattern I will attempt my first pair.

Thank you!

Pearl.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern! I recently made leg warmers for my brother, but I like this better


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern! I recently made leg warmers for my brother, but I like this better


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Will try the sock pattern thankyou.Been away from the site for a while but have felt so sorry for the lady who didn't like the capitals.Has it not occured to you that perhaps she has a sight problem and capitals perhaps mingle together.My dad started to loose his sight as he got older.He had tunnel vision, then wet macular and dry macular degeneration until he could only see a bit of light if he tilted his head to the side.He never complained once and still continued to brew the cups of tea and pour them out for the family.Sadly he died last September age 84.On top of this he was also hard of hearing.


----------

